# Casting Brass Safety (Zinc Oxide)



## Fuelrush (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello, I wanted to know what (if any) safety precautions everyone takes when casting brass. My main concern was to avoid inhalation of zinc oxide fumes from brass. I've read many safety post and sites regarding home metal casting and haven't seen any mention of anyone wearing a respirator for brass casting. Some sites warned to be careful of the fumes but listed no preventive measures. I assume a respirator would be needed for protection. I just don't know which one. 3M offers many. I was hoping I could find a reusable respirator that would fit under a face shield. Full face respirators are terribly expensive.

Below is a snip-it from MSDS on protection from Zinc Oxide. I don't know the exposure amount from casting. Any thoughts? Thanks!

 Exposure Controls/Personal Protection

  Airborne Exposure Limits:
  Zinc oxide:
  -OSHA Permissible Exposure Limit (PEL):
  fume: 5 mg/m3 (TWA)
  respirable fraction: 5 mg/m3 (TWA)
  total dusts: 15 mg/m3 (TWA)

  -ACGIH Threshold Limit Value (TLV):
  2 mg/m3 (TWA), 10 mg/m3 (STEL), Respirable fraction

Personal Respirators (NIOSH Approved):
  If the exposure limit is exceeded, a half-face dust/mist respirator may be worn for up to ten times the exposure limit or the maximum use concentration specified by the appropriate regulatory agency or respirator supplier, whichever is lowest. A full-face piece dust/mist respirator may be worn up to 50 times the exposure limit, or the maximum use concentration specified by the appropriate regulatory agency, or respirator supplier, whichever is lowest. For emergencies or instances where the exposure levels are not known, use a full-facepiece positive-pressure, air-supplied respirator. WARNING: Air-purifying respirators do not protect workers in oxygen-deficient atmospheres.


----------



## BigBore (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome Fuelrush! wEc1

I don't know anything about casting so I'll look forward to the responses with you. Feel free to tell us a bit about yourself. This is a very knowledgeable and friendly group. Your side of the country is a mighty gorgeous piece of territory! How long you been working metal and what do you make? Oh yeah, send some of that Tennessee whiskey our way. I am always looking for an excuse to get in trouble. 

Ed


----------



## rake60 (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM Fuelrush.

Very good point on molten metal health risks!

The MSDS for welding rods is even more disturbing.

*"Long term (chronic) overexposure to welding fumes can lead to siderosis (iron deposits
in the lungs) and may affect pulmonary function. Manganese overexposure can affect the
central nervous system, resulting in impaired speech and movement. Bronchitis and some
lung fibrosis have been reported. Repeated exposure to fluorides may cause excessive
calcification of bone and calcification of ligaments of the ribs, pelvis and spinal column." *

The entire MSDS can be found _*HERE*_

Molten metals give off all kinds of wicked and potentially dangerous by products.
The more we know about that, the safer the processes can be carried out.

Thanks for the post.

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuelrush,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

I would like to add my thanks for your valuable safety contribution. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Artie (Jan 30, 2010)

Gday again, just a quick line. In our hobby based game we generally have limited exposure to the nastys but you do still have to be careful. When casting brass Im particularly aware of the zinc issue and actually hold my breath while doing the initial lift and as such are closest to the highest concentration of gas ie: over the foundry with the lid off. My shed has good ventilation and Im otherwise careful.

For days when I am doing lots of foundry work I use a face mask with (Aus designation) P2 filters specifically designed for "thermally generated toxic particulates". I never ever do lead, simple.

ZGood post mate, we only get one chance with our health....

Cheers Rob


----------



## d.bick (Jan 30, 2010)

Its a good point. The fumes coming of metals that are molten can be pretty nasty.
 Some of the old brass founders would have the shakes due to the exposure of the zinc fumes. As pointed out it affects the nervous system.
 I cast in a very well ventilated tin shed with a large fan blowing behind me.
         Lets be safe Dave Bick


----------



## oilmac (Apr 30, 2010)

You bet! Brass fumes are extremely nasty, I know from first hand experience, Many years ago, i served the second part of my apprenticeship, in a Glasgow foundry (Non Ferrous &Aluminium castings) It was a good shop in which to learn ones trade as a moulder, The down side was the low roof, At that time in the late 1950-through to the early 60/s regulations were not as strict as now, Every day at approx three times a 100lb capacity crucible of molten brass would be pulled from the pit fires, as can be imagined, the zinc boiling off , especially if the furnaceman gave it slightly longer in the fire, caused copious clouds of white zinc fumes to go up to the roof &then come down, It is a sickening taste,
   This did not seem to give me any problems, until i left, and started in another foundry, when the accumulative effects, took their toll, One day after casting some brass i started to shiver uncontrollably, I was freezing cold, that was the start, It also plays havoc with your nervous system, You go home to bed and it is like having malaria, shivering &sweating,uncontrollable rigors Not recommended, One of the remedies which helps a bit is to drink a couple of pints of milk per day In fact this was given to the workers/ statute regulation.
    Once you have been bitten with brassmoulders flue, or ague as it is called you tend to have it for life, & casting even about 40lbs of the stuff years later can cause a re-occurance,  The interesting thing was the regulations years ago stated that no woman was to be employed in a room in which brass was poured in a molten state  You should not have too much problems if you work outside a&wear protective masks, better to stick to bronzes which are not so harmfull and cleaner On a snowy day, the snow around the roof vents turned green.


----------

